# Dog house heater/ ac



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Just purchased a heater for my dog houses. Kennels are built on the side of a shed with dog doors going into the shed. On the inside dog houses are all connected and are approx 2 feet x 2 feet x 4 feet with wire screen dividing them. There are 4 of them totaling 16 feet in lenght, insulated with shavings for bedding.
I bought the Therm-Assure heater/ ac through Amazon.com. It is a great little unit that measures approx 16" x 16" x16". First night I used it temps dropped to 20 degrees. I put indooor outdoor temp sensor in the very furthest dog house. Temp inside the dog houses reached 78 degrees. Guess I need to turn it down.
I paid $422 for the unit. A little pricey but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

If you say they work i might look into buying one. It gets relativley cold down in southern Indiana (low 20's are common in Jan and Fed.)


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

cwirvin said:


> If you say they work i might look into buying one. It gets relativley cold down in southern Indiana (low 20's are common in Jan and Fed.)


 
So far I'm very happy with it. Last night got down to 2 degrees. It was 59 in the dog house. It is also AC, dont know how well that works yet.


----------

